# Wie lagert bzw entkoppelt ihr eure Laing DDC?



## Alex89 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach hier mal das neue Thema auf, da es mich mal interessiert, wie ihr alle eure "ach so lauten" Laings entkoppelt bzw im PC lagert. 

Im meinem 2.PC hab ich sie Ganz einfach mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband direkt auf den Gehäuseboden geklebt und ich hör von ihr keinen Mucks!  Ich versteh nicht so ganz was an der Pumpe so laut sein soll. Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal ein Foto davon und lads hoch 

Würde mich freuen wenn hier ein paar andere Möglichkeiten zur lautlosen Lagerung der Pumpe vor-/eingestellt werden! 

MfG Alex


----------



## bundymania (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir steht die Pumpe auf diesem Entkoppler, dadurch wird sie  sehr leise:

Noise Destructor v1.0 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop


----------



## GoZoU (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich nutz ein einfaches Shoggy-Sandwich 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## nemetona (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab zwar keine Liang DDC, aber ich hab es so gelöst und funzt super.


----------



## Klutten (18. Oktober 2008)

Um was für eine Matte handelt es sich denn bei dir? Die könnte ich glatt für meine nächste HDD-Dämmung verwenden.


----------



## nemetona (18. Oktober 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Um was für eine Matte handelt es sich denn bei dir? Die könnte ich glatt für meine nächste HDD-Dämmung verwenden.



Das war ein Reststück aus Lüftkühlzeiten, als ich mein Gehaüse eine BeQuiet Dämmung verpasst habe, unten eine 2mm Bitumschicht und darauf eine 6-7mm schicht dichter Schaum.
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Alex89 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier das versprochene Bild! etwas unscharf aber ich denk man erkennt dass die pumpe einfach auf den Gehäuseboden geklebt wurde


----------



## nemetona (18. Oktober 2008)

Das diese Lösung leise sein soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Stefon (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe einfach einen Handelsüblichen Schwamm genommen diesen halbiert und unter die Laing geklebt.
Dadurch habe ich durch die Pumpe keine Geräuchsentwicklung.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Oktober 2008)

Alex89 schrieb:


> Im meinem 2.PC hab ich sie Ganz einfach mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband direkt auf den Gehäuseboden geklebt und ich hör von ihr keinen Mucks!



Schon einmal über Hörgeräte nachgedacht? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## f3rr1s (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe unter meine Pumpe auch ein Schwam für ca 10cent


----------



## Digger (18. Oktober 2008)

meine pumpe liegt mit dem shoggy-sandwich auf einer bequiet dämmmatte. geht astrein


----------



## Alex89 (18. Oktober 2008)

warum könnt ihr eigentlich nicht glauben dass meine Lösung leise ist? 
ich schau mal dass ich ein video mach und das dann hier reinstell! mal schauen was ihr dann sagt 

gruß Alex


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Oktober 2008)

so lagere ich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...liang-ddc-1t-mit-plexi-deckel-entkoppeln.html


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwo hatte ich noch eine dicke Schaumstoffmatte. Ein Stück davon reich vollkommen als Entkopplung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht,was ihr habt.Meine laing ist garnicht entkoppelt und fast nicht zu hören.Allerdings verwende ich die version mit agb oben drauf (die soll etwas leiser wie die mit schwarzem plastikdeckel sein) und habe alles in einem recht massiven stahl-tower (xaser IV).


----------



## exa (18. Oktober 2008)

ich hab das shoggy sandwich...

2x 10mm moosgummi, und zwischendrin einmal 10mm gummischaum...


----------



## Dumpfi~ (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab zwar keine Laing, aber eine Hydor L20.
Die macht meiner Meinung auch genug Krach, deshalb
habe ich sie kurzerhand aus dem Gehäuse auf den Teppichboden gestellt^^

Das ist natürlich nur übergangsmässig. Demnächst steht wohl ein
Baumarktbesuch an, denn die idee mit dem Moosgummi/Schwamm gefällt.

Greetz

Dumpfi~


----------



## Bond2602 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab einen einfachen Putzlappen druntergelegt, ca 0,5 cm dick, das reicht vollkommen


----------



## Xerver (21. Oktober 2008)

bei mir schwam von aldi^^ ~10cent das stück^^


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte noch stoff gehabt, in den GraKas manchmal eingewickelt sind. Ist schaumstoff-artig.
Da hab ich zugeschnitten und 2 schichten genommen. Steht da einfach drauf...


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Oktober 2008)

Meine steht auch auf dem NoiseDestructor 1.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex89 (21. Oktober 2008)

hier das video von der lautstärke, die pumpe hört man wirklich nicht, nur die lüfter 

YouTube - Lautstärk Laing DDC ohne Entkopplung


----------



## Alex89 (21. Oktober 2008)

hab gleich nochmal ein video gemacht, aber davor die lüfter abgeklemmt, das war jaschrecklich von der lautstärke  

jetz "sieht" man auch dass die laing lautlos ist 

YouTube - Lautstärk Laing DDC ohne Entkopplung 2


----------



## bundymania (21. Oktober 2008)

errrrmmm, anhand des Videos mit den ganzen Nebengeräuschen kann man das immer noch nicht feststellen, wie leise die Laing nun bei dir ist  Wenn der Rest nicht auf silent "getrimmt" ist, ist klar, das man da nix raushört 

Wie dem auch sei: Hauptsache, das Pümpchen ist DIR leise genug ohne eine gute Entkopplung


----------



## Alex89 (21. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mal an einen Netzteiladapter rankomm, sodass nur noch die Pumpe angeht, stell ich nochmal ein Video rein! ich könnt sie auch mit nem 12 Volt Akku von mir in Betrieb nehmen, mit dem ich sie auch entlüftet hab!
mal schaun wie ich Zeit und Zust drauf hab 

ich werd euch noch überzeugen dass sie leise ist 

MfG Alex


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

Dazu solltest du dann erstmal eine Referenz-Lärmquelle aufnehmen.
Schließlich ist das Video bei uns genau so laut, wie wir unsere Boxen aufdrehen


----------



## Snowman (21. Oktober 2008)

So habe ich meine Laing entkoppelt und sie ist unhörbar..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

keine schlechte Idee mit den Füsschen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2008)

Sind die Füßchen selbst elastisch (wenn ja: wie&woher?) oder sind das einfach Rohre, die auf Entkopplern stehen?


----------



## Snowman (22. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind die Füßchen selbst elastisch (wenn ja: wie&woher?) oder sind das einfach Rohre, die auf Entkopplern stehen?




Das sind die Entkoppler die man zum Alphacooldeckel bestellen kann.
Die habe ich mit dem Gehäuseboden verschraubt, passend Gewindestangen
zugeschnitten und weil das doof aussah habe ich mir ein 6mm Rohr besorgt.
Das zurecht geschnitten und über die Gewindestangen gestülpt.

Ich finde so sieht es besser aus.


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2008)

Meine Laing ist in den Schwamm vom Shoggy Sandwich eingepackt.


----------



## Wicke75de (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab zwar keine Laing , aber auch ein Shoggy drunter.

@Alex89: Warum willst du uns eigentlich davon überzeugen, daß deine Pumpe auch ohne Entkopplung nicht zu hören ist? Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Hören ist so wie sehen, fühlen und schmecken ein sehr subjektives Empfinden. Freu dich doch einfach , das du deine Pumpe nicht hörst und wenn bei dir einer zu Besuch ist und nörgelt: " Man deine Pumpe is aber laut" , dann schmeiß ihn raus. Du baust doch deinen Rechner nicht für andere, sondern für dich.

Gruß Wicke


----------



## Alex89 (25. Oktober 2008)

Wicke75de schrieb:


> @Alex89: Warum willst du uns eigentlich davon überzeugen, daß deine Pumpe auch ohne Entkopplung nicht zu hören ist? Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Hören ist so wie sehen, fühlen und schmecken ein sehr subjektives Empfinden. Freu dich doch einfach , das du deine Pumpe nicht hörst und wenn bei dir einer zu Besuch ist und nörgelt: " Man deine Pumpe is aber laut" , dann schmeiß ihn raus. Du baust doch deinen Rechner nicht für andere, sondern für dich.
> 
> Gruß Wicke


 
ja da hast du vollkommen recht! NUR: jeder sagt dass eine Laing sehr laut sei, aber meine ist nicht laut, obwohl sie direkt mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist, sagt selbst mein Besuch  naja egal, jeder so wie er es braucht 

MfG Alex


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2008)

LEise ist für mich, wenn ich eher meine Küchenuhr, statt den Rechner ticken höre.


----------



## Wicke75de (25. Oktober 2008)

Also Madz wenn mein Rechner anfängt zu ticken, würde ich mir Sorgen machen....


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2008)




----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2008)

Leider musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass, nach nur drei Wochen, meine Pumpe sich komplett verschoben hatte - und zwar mit dem NoiseDestructor zusammen. Scheinbar ist der Kleber nicht so prall! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Leider musste ich jetzt feststellen, dass, nach nur drei Wochen, meine Pumpe sich komplett verschoben hatte - und zwar mit dem NoiseDestructor zusammen. Scheinbar ist der Kleber nicht so prall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Ironie der Geschichte?
Der, der fuer seine Entkopplung Geld bezahlt, verliert...

Ich wuerde es zurueck an *whatever, die Firma halt* schicken und 'ne Erklaerung verlangen, warum sich der Kleber aufloest. Falls dir das zu viel Arbeit ist: kauf einfach 'nen Aldi-Schwamm...


----------



## bundymania (13. November 2008)

auch nach 3 Monaten hat sich bei mir nix gelöst ! Aber dein Problem lässt sich doch ruckzuck mit nen paar Tropfen Kleber lösen


----------



## nemetona (13. November 2008)

Ich hab meinen Noise Destructor jetzt 4 Tage im Einsatz, hoffe er hält ein bissl länger 
Muss aber sagen, die Entkopplungswirkung ist OK.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2008)

bundymania schrieb:


> auch nach 3 Monaten hat sich bei mir nix gelöst ! Aber dein Problem lässt sich doch ruckzuck mit nen paar Tropfen Kleber lösen


 
Das ist richtig. Dennoch finde ich, wenn man 5,- dafür ausgibt, sollte es länger halten. Ich denke mal, dass sich das Moosgummi durch die Vibrationen und der Wärme der Pumpe verschoben hat. Ich habe es erst bemerkt, als die Pumpe dann gegen das Gehäuse kam und die Vibration übertrug.


----------



## Bernd100 (15. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe 2 Laing - Pumpen in Reihe geschaltet mit  jeweils mit  Watercool Silentstar DDC-Box LT verpackt entkoppelt und die sind unhörbar dadurch.
Garantiert beste Leistung zum geringsten Geräusch.
Warum 2 Stück?
Ganz einfach ungefähr in der Mitte des Kreislaufs habe ich die 2. Laing zugeschaltet, dass bringt doppelte Sicherheit, falls mal eine Ausfällt und etwa 50 % mehr Durchfluss.
Grüße Bernd100


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2008)

LIANG DDC 1T "Fan" Pics da ich meine extrem leise Liang so gern habe hier mal ein paar Eindrücke: 

für dich meine Pumpe:


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2008)

Mag es Deine Pumpe, wenn Du Liang statt Laing zu ihr sagst? 
Aber entkoppelt ist sie nicht, oder?


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2008)

diese steht auf dem Festplattenkäfig mit diesen "Gumminippeln"der widerum auf Schaumstoff, Li-Ang klingt besser als Laing...mancher sagt auch Susi zu ihr  lol


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (17. November 2008)

kann man die pumpe nciht einfach in den agb schmeißen
müsste doch gehen oder??


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

öhhh nein dafür ist die Laing(Susi) nicht geeignet, weil die Elektronik nicht abgedichtet ist


----------



## DaxTrose (20. November 2008)

Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt nur mit Klettbandmatten befestigt. Muss sagen, dass sie bei mir so ausreichend entkoppelt ist, da ich als Boden noch eine schwarze Plexiglasscheibe habe, die die Vibrationen auch noch mit dämpft. Ich höre keinen Unterschied zum NoiseDestructor!


----------



## Yuri (30. November 2008)

Gehäuseboden + Doppelkleber + Packung Tempo  + Doppelkleber + Liang Pumpe

Die Pumpe ist dadurch unhörbar und sitzt bombenfest an ihrem Platz.
Nicht ganz alltäglich aber es funzt


----------



## Alex89 (30. November 2008)

Yuri schrieb:


> Gehäuseboden + Doppelkleber + Packung Tempo  + Doppelkleber + Liang Pumpe
> 
> Die Pumpe ist dadurch unhörbar und sitzt bombenfest an ihrem Platz.
> Nicht ganz alltäglich aber es funzt


Foto bitte


----------



## Yuri (30. November 2008)

Die Pumpe is normalerweise Gerade drin musst nur fürs Foto den Schlauch etwas drücken^^


----------



## Digger (30. November 2008)

das is ja noch besser als der küchenschwamm


----------

